# jigs or spoons to use at bob sikes for spanish



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

can someone give me some pics of what they have had success with .

also do i tip with shrimp or just throw out bare? 

thanks!!


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

get a straw from McDonalds the ones that have the red and yellow stripe. A rooster tail trout lure form Wally World, put your straw 3in of it on your line then tie to the rooster tail. Simple easy lure to create.


----------



## milesvdustin (Jun 25, 2011)

Tie a trebel to a steel leader and put a piece of brightly colored sunglasses holder over it. That's what I use. I'm going out to Johnson's beach to try this evening.


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

I always had good luck using a solid white pomp jig. Gotchya type luers work well also.

Rick


----------



## leeroy87 (May 20, 2012)

keep a hardtail from one of your trips. cut him up and throw it and your gotchas in the murder bag. spanish seem to like it.


----------

